# Success at Last!, My life has changed, for the better :-)



## Guest (Jan 20, 2010)

I have had IBS since 1983, and went through a litany of treatments, medications and physicians. Starting with Herb Benson, specialist in the Boston's Deaconess pain clinic, and later famous for the "Relaxation Response," tried a variety of meds, none of which helped. I went on to some well recommended Internal Medicine doctors, who with medicine and adding grains (much like sandy cattle feed), again posted no real improvement. All tried their best, but found no real relief for me. My first success was with acupuncture, which would last for about 4-6 weeks, but required constant management. SUCCESS AT LAST: After one of my wife's colleagues gave her a little known whole food that remedied her needing to get monthly cortisone shots in her spine for arthritis, from a grain derived from a seed which contains the highest and safest source of Omega 3s (anti-inflammatory) of any other source in the world. She advised I try it for my IBS. This food I speak of has normalized my bowel function and eliminated pain and irregularity. It has been since March (09'). I am "PASSIONATE" about sharing my story, and would be happy to talk with you about my experiences, if you wish to contact me please send me a Private Message through the forums.Best Regards: RM Boston MA (Bob)


----------



## _kaylie_xx (Jun 18, 2011)

Guest said:


> I have had IBS since 1983, and went through a litany of treatments, medications and physicians. Starting with Herb Benson, specialist in the Boston's Deaconess pain clinic, and later famous for the "Relaxation Response," tried a variety of meds, none of which helped. I went on to some well recommended Internal Medicine doctors, who with medicine and adding grains (much like sandy cattle feed), again posted no real improvement. All tried their best, but found no real relief for me. My first success was with acupuncture, which would last for about 4-6 weeks, but required constant management. SUCCESS AT LAST: After one of my wife's colleagues gave her a little known whole food that remedied her needing to get monthly cortisone shots in her spine for arthritis, from a grain derived from a seed which contains the highest and safest source of Omega 3s (anti-inflammatory) of any other source in the world. She advised I try it for my IBS. This food I speak of has normalized my bowel function and eliminated pain and irregularity. It has been since March (09'). I am "PASSIONATE" about sharing my story, and would be happy to talk with you about my experiences, if you wish to contact me please send me a Private Message through the forums.Best Regards: RM Boston MA (Bob)


----------



## _kaylie_xx (Jun 18, 2011)

hi i am new to this and i saw ur story and i would like if you could tell my wat the food was that helped u im only 18 and ibs is ruining my life i would really like to get back to normal and have a normal life well thats all write back wen u can please


----------



## martink (Jun 25, 2011)

Please Help me Out.I have had frequent diarrhoea,at the moment am having one since the last 8 days.I truelly need yur help since IBS-D is affecting my work.Havent gone to work for 4 days now coz i cant be away from the bathroom.I also having painful stomach cramps which seem to dissapear after a BM.Kindly sort me out.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Contacting you thru PM is not the way this forum works.For heavens sakes, spit it out and tell us what this wonderous whole food is!!!This forum is for sharing....so share already.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

martink, since the writer is now listed as a "Guest," that likely means they cancelled their membership when no one contacted them, so I wouldn't expect a reply. Since he got his improvement from an omega3 anti-inflammatory, there are lots of those around to try, from flax seed to fish oils. If you have a mnaturopath, or a health food or vitamin store near ylou, you might inquire as to what would have the highest anti-inflammatory values and start there.Mark


----------



## KITKAT53 (Jun 30, 2011)

That sounds to me like a "sales pitch". I'd stay away from that one.


----------

